# Epson VS210 Projector to watch 720p?



## norranun (Dec 4, 2012)

How good can it render 720p movies or any simple DVDs movies.

I'm under the impression that the smaller resolutions the projector renders, the sharper the movies.

By the way, my room is about 10-13 feets away side to side.

Any suggestion will be appreciated.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Since it is an SVGA conference room projector, I doubt it does very well with any up conversion. :huh:


----------

